# Episcopal Church = Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία / Επισκοπική Εκκλησία | Episcopalian = Επισκοπιανός



## La usurpadora (Jun 1, 2009)

Βρίσκω επισκοπελιανός. Γίνεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω. Εγώ το ξέρω "επισκοπιανός".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2009)

Όχι επισκοπική;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που τα ευρήματα για την «επισκοπική εκκλησία» είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για την «επισκοπιανή». Διότι και ο Πάπυρος έχει «Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία» και παραπέμπει στην Αγγλικανική. Ευτυχώς στο ΛΚΝ:
*επισκοπικός -ή -ό* [episkopikós] E1 : 1.που αναφέρεται στον επίσκοπο ή στην επισκοπή· δεσποτικός: Επισκοπικό αξίωμα / δικαστήριο. O ~ θρόνος. 2. (ως ουσ.) το επισκοπικό: α. ο επισκοπικός θρόνος. β. η επίσημη κατοικία του επισκόπου. 3. αγγλικανικός: Επισκοπική εκκλησία. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ἐπισκοπικός] 

Τέρμα με τους ~σκοπιανούς αλλά και τους ~σκοπελίτες. :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Κατά συχνότητα εμφάνισης είναι [πλήρες τυπολόγιο]:
1. «επισκοπική εκκλησία» (483 εμφανίσεις)
2. «επισκοπελιανή εκκλησία» (73 εμφανίσεις)
3. «επισκοπιανή εκκλησία» (46 εμφανίσεις)

Δηλαδή η «επισκοπική» ηγείται της «επισκοπελιανής» με υπερπενταπλάσια συχνότητα εμφάνισης και της «επισκοπιανής» με υπερδεκαπλάσια συχνότητα εμφάνισης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι το *_επισκοπελιανός_ (σε σχέση με το αναμενόμενο *_επισκοπαλιανός_, από το _episcopalian_) επηρεάζεται από την προφορά της λέξης και όχι από το ελληνικό νησί. Εμείς πώς θα μεταφράσουμε τους _Episcopalians_; Μέλη / Πιστούς της Επισκοπικής Εκκλησίας;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 1, 2009)

Το επισκοπικόν ποίμνιον…
Ευλόγησον…


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 1, 2009)

*Επισκοπιανή ή Επισκοπελιανή*

Επειδή πρόκειται για τρόπον τινά τεχνικό όρο, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι πρέπει να δοθεί προτεραιότητα στους ειδικούς επί του θέματος, καθότι αυτοί μεταχειρίζονται τον όρο και πιο συχνά, ασχέτως των αποτελεσμάτων του Google.

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία: 

Β. Στεφανίδης (καθηγ. εκκλ. ιστορίας), _Εκκλησιαστική ιστορία,_ 1954, σελ. 667.

Κώστας Μπέης (ομότιμ. καθηγ. πολιτικής δικονομίας) http://www.kostasbeys.gr/articles.php?s=3&mid=1096&mnu=1&id=23150


Επισκοπελιανή Εκκλησία:

Ευάγγελος Θεοδώρου (καθηγ. εκκλ. ιστορίας) http://www.apostoliki-diakonia.gr/g...s/contents_texts.asp&main=EK_texts&file=1.htm


Το "Επισκοπική Εκκλησία" δεν το βρήκα σε κανένα κείμενο θεολόγου ή επιστήμονα που ασχολείται με τη θρησκειολογία.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 1, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι και το λήμμα στην Π.Λ.Μ. (Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία) είναι γραμμένο από τον καθηγητή εκκλησιαστικής ιστορίας Φειδά.

Βέβαια, θα είχε μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς οι ίδιοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται στα Ελληνικά, αλλά αυτό δεν το βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Στο Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά:
_επισκοπιανός_, επίθ. Που ανήκει στην επισκοπή: οίκους ους και επισκοπιανούς ονομάζουσι Παράφρ. Χων. 338. [<ουσ. επισκοπή + κατάλ. ‑ιανός. Η λ. στο Meursius (‑ειανός) και στο LBG]

Στη Συναγωγή του Κουμανούδη, διαβάζω ότι ο Αδ. Κοραής έγραφε για «Επισκοπιανούς Αγγλικανούς».

Στην ΜΕΕ (πολύ πριν από τον Φειδά) είναι επίσης _Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία_.

Στο Penguin-Hellenews (λήμμα episcopalian): επισκοπιανός, μέλος της Επισκοπιανής εκκλησίας

Στο Λεξικό του Παπύρου βρίσκεις μόνο _επισκοπεία_ και _επισκοπειανός_.

Χάρηκα λοιπόν για τα πολλά (181 καθαρά) ευρήματα για την _Επισκοπική Εκκλησία_ (δεν είναι δα άκυρα, ένα είναι από πατριαρχείο) γιατί το episcopal, όπως και να το κάνουμε, _επισκοπικός_ σημαίνει.


----------



## Tsialas (Jun 2, 2009)

Ίσως τα θρησκευτικά εγχειρίδια να αποφεύγουν τον απλούστερο όρο "επισκοπικός" επειδή είναι ένας ιδιαίτερα κοινός θρησκευτικός και εκκλησιαστικός όρος. Απεναντίας, το Επισκοπιανός ή Επισκοπελιανός είναι απίθανο να προκαλέσει σύγχυση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2009)

Εγώ το βλέπω ως εξής:
επισκοπικό αξίωμα - επισκοπική εκκλησία (μια χαρά για το episcopal)
Πώς λέγεται αυτός που ανήκει σε επισκοπική εκκλησία; Episcopalian. Εκεί μπορούμε να πούμε το Επισκοπιανός, που έχει και την ιστορία του.
Επειδή αυτό έχει σχέση με την Αγγλικανική Εκκλησία, ίσως αποφεύγεται στις μεταφράσεις των διάφορων αμερικάνικων episcopal churches.

Αλλά το *_επισκοπελιανός_ σήμερα το πρωτάκουσα. Και δεν μπορώ και να το δικαιολογήσω.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 2, 2009)

Κι εγώ θα απέφευγα τη χρήση του επισκοπικός για τους ίδιους λόγους. Επισκοπιανή εκκλησία, νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο λογική επιλογή.


----------



## antongoun (Aug 19, 2020)

και "English Episcopalianism" = Αγγλικός Επισκοπιανισμός; Κανένα αποτέλεσμα στο google. Πειράζει άραγε;
Μήπως να γράψω "Αγγλικανική Επισκοπιανή Εκκλησία"; Το ίδιο είναι, σωστά;


----------



## anepipsogos (Aug 19, 2020)

Ο όρος «επισκοπιανισμός», αναφερόμενος ακριβώς στην Αγγλία, απαντά στη σελ. 286 του βιβλίου του Α. Διομήδους Κυριακού, «Eκκλησιαστική ιστορία από της ιδρύσεως της εκκλησίας μέχρι των καθ' ημάς χρόνων» Έκδοσις δευτέρα επηυξημένη, 1898.

https://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/metadata/0/2/f/metadata-312-0000262.tkl


----------



## antongoun (Aug 19, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ, ανεπίψογε.


----------

